# Limit puppy exercise to avoid joint problems?



## JunYue97 (Aug 17, 2016)

Hello GSD community,

I live in a 16th floored apartment, and the elevator wait time is forever...my pup usually pees while waiting for the elevator. So I am thinking of taking the stairs instead of the elevator, my pup can go down and up the stairs but she is only 3 month old at 14lb. I wonder if her baby joints can handle going up and down 16 floors of the stairs 7 times a day. I called my vet asking the same question, she says it is okay, but she also suggests spaying my pup at 6 months (which from what I know, lots of ppl here disagree).

Another thing is I bought my puppy as a hiking, running companion. So I am thinking of taking her on my jog starting now. However, I am not sure what speed should I run. If off leash, she normally runs much slower than I do even with my slower speed, however if kept with leash, she can match my slower speed without any problems. I am not sure if I should force her to run at my slower speed to tire her off (so she won't chase my cat at home) or should I run at her off-leash speed instead. Moreover, how long should I run? I suspect she is able to keep running with me until I stop, but I am not sure if 30min of jogging at her age is good for her long-term health.

I am asking you guys' opinions on those two questions because I am worried if her joints can handle it, as I have heard GSDs tend to have lots of joint problems...and btw are there any reliable dog stretches they should do after a run? (ie is this reliable? 4 Simple Dog Stretching Exercises )

Thanks,
J


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

16 flights down and up 7xs a day is not alright for your baby. This puppy just a few short weeks ago just learned how to navigate her back legs with her front ones (as all puppies do).

Even if your vet misunderstood you to say 6 flights instead of 16, her reassurance is nonsense.

Sorry if I am coming across as strongly opposed but I just envisioned that puppy over exerting herself trying to keep up. And they will just to stay close to their human. Trips and falls happen when they are this young and hard pressed.

Let your little one go at her own pace at least until she builds up muscle, coordination, and stamina and you both will enjoy your outings together so much more.


----------



## jarn (Jul 18, 2007)

I'm not sure about the flights of stairs, that could be a lot.

I wouldn't start running with your puppy until she is 18 months old and her growth plates have closed. I know it's a long time off, but it will ensure a healthy companion for years to come. Walks and exploring are good right now. She should be able to do hikes before she runs.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

I was always told to never let your puppy go down the stairs until they are at least 6 months old. It's very bad for their hips. Don't do it. It's not good exercise, it can lead to the hind legs collapsing, then you'll have to put the dog down.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

The answer to all your questions, is no, it is not okay. Man made surfaces and / or jogging do not mix with puppies, neither do steps.

Little baby puppies like yours should be given unlimited exercise of _their_ choosing on natural surfaces for good joint health. 

You should force no exercise on any puppy or have it up its pace to follow you while you jog slowly. 

A few steps are fine, 16 flights is out of the question. The impact on the joints going down is very hard on them.


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

Also avoid letting the puppy jump. Easier said than done with high energy pups, but so important. Landing from a jump is just awful for those delicate, still forming joints. The hips are ball in socket joints and you want as good of a fit as genetics will allow. Avoid jarring those joints.


----------



## JunYue97 (Aug 17, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies guys.

Lol this is the first time that I receive such uniform responses on this forum, I guess clear no then. But should I allow the pup play fetching tennis ball at this age by the same logic? She darts after the ball and jumps to get it, which would be harmful to her joints?


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

I've heard that playing fetch with a young puppy is fine as long as you throw the ball low enough so that she doesn't have to jump to get the ball . I'm sorry to hear about your situation with the stairs/elevator! I agree with what everyone else has said, but that sounds really frustrating :/. Since she's still only 14 pounds, maybe you could carry her in the elevator to avoid accidents? Hopefully by the time she's too large to carry she should be able to hold it. Also if you haven't started already, definitely make sure you are crate training her since this will teach her (slowly) how to hold her bladder. Good luck with your puppy!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

For the elevator and potty issue, if you know the times of day she indicates she has to go, you can set a potty schedule and head down 5-10 mins ahead of time. Her body will probably adjust to the schedule and help her to avoid accidents.

As Tulip said, keep the ball low. Also if she's ball crazy, you can some what help with hard impact by controlling how hard and fast you throw it. One other thing, you may want to switch from a tennis ball to a Kong ball. The fibers used in tennis balls can wear down the teeth.


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

I wouldn't play fetch at all with a puppy until it it is 1 year old, unless it retrieves casually. I did and gave my pup chronic tendonitis in her shoulder from coming to a hard halt from full run to grab the ball. Let the pup run free some where and play tug and lure. Avoid stairs and jumping up and especially down as best you can.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

NO . It is not alright !

Not the stairs, not up , not down, and not jogging .
Even the ball play can cause issues and it has nothing to do with jumping.
The abrupt starts and stops and turns are the problem.

At this age the pup should have freedom of movement - but not forced marches
determined by a set time or distance. 

Why is your puppy voiding 7 times a day?


----------



## JunYue97 (Aug 17, 2016)

Wow, thanks for the replies guys...I did not know there are so many concerns!



carmspack said:


> NO . It is not alright !
> 
> Not the stairs, not up , not down, and not jogging .
> Even the ball play can cause issues and it has nothing to do with jumping.
> ...


She goes 7 times a day because I took her out every morning and before bed (2 times), 30min after meal (3 times), during the interval between dinner and bedtime (1 time because she can't hold from 6pm to 11pm straight), and 1 time in the middle of the night. That is a total of 7 times.



Tulip said:


> Since she's still only 14 pounds, maybe you could carry her in the elevator to avoid accidents? Hopefully by the time she's too large to carry she should be able to hold it. Also if you haven't started already, definitely make sure you are crate training her since this will teach her (slowly) how to hold her bladder. Good luck with your puppy!


Even though she is only 14lb, I can't carry her unfortunately because she bites hard...let's just say someone asked me if I was thinking of suicide because of the marks around my hands and wrists. Even with the protection of leather gloves now, it still hurts.

Since tennis ball is off-limit (now that I pay attention, I do realize she darts and then comes to a sudden halt while chasing the ball, even if I throw a slow, non-bouncing ball), can I let the pup chase me around off-leash? Or she can only walk with me and run around in dog parks at her own pleasure?


----------



## Tulip (Jul 31, 2012)

I think 7 times a day, especially on that schedule, is just fine . When my puppy was 8 weeks old, I had to take him out every freaking hour to pee -.-.

Hahaha, I definitely understand that! In that case, I agree with whoever suggested taking her out 5-10 minutes ahead of schedule . It may not help 100%, but it should help at least somewhat.

I didn't even realize about the sudden stopping and turning, but that makes sense! Playing with her off leash is a great way for her to get exercise, as well as to build a bond between you two and engagement with you. This is incredibly important with young puppies!!! I wish I did it more with mine, as I'm now having to go back to basics with my 4 yr old :/.


----------



## TwoBigEars (May 11, 2013)

Yeah 7 times a day is not unusual for most puppies. I'd rather take them out more often anyway to reduce accidents.

As the others said, stairs are not a good idea for young puppies. With mine, I might let them do a few steps once a week or so just for familiarization, but other than that I carry them up and down until about 5-6 months old. If she doesn't like being carried, time to teach her to accept it!! Mine I would just pick them up and feed them, so they learned being picked up was good. If she is successful at biting to be put down, she's going to keep biting. I sympathize with the marks on your arms, happened to me when I worked in grooming. Often looked like I cut myself from all the scratches.

And yeah no jogging either. Definitely not good for puppies.


----------

